# Splicing underground phone wire



## 6 shooter

I was wondering what is best used to repair undergroung phone wire. This wire is 22 gauge 6 conductor wire. The wire is round and has the copper shielding jacket on it. Also Is there any special way to strip that stuff with the copper jacket?


----------



## Electric Al

I,m not sure who makes them, but there are splice kits for that, they come with silicone to make them water resistant. I have bought them before from a supplier but I do not remember who makes them. I'm sure one of us must know. Hope this helps! :001_unsure:


----------



## jw0445

They make U.G. splice kits specifically for this. They provide continuity of the shield and a water repellant gel in the splice case. You will need to use 3M UCC connectors for the joints. They are also gel filled.


----------



## 6 shooter

jw0445 said:


> They make U.G. splice kits specifically for this. They provide continuity of the shield and a water repellant gel in the splice case. You will need to use 3M UCC connectors for the joints. They are also gel filled.


 
Thanks for the help. Is there a way that works good to strip that stuff. Do they make a tool for it. It seems rather hard to strip.


----------



## jw0445

6 shooter said:


> Thanks for the help. Is there a way that works good to strip that stuff. Do they make a tool for it. It seems rather hard to strip.


Lightly ring the outer sheath about 6 inches back with a knife. Bend it over and it will break enabling you to pull it off and exposing the shield. Your shield may be split or solid. If solid you'll need to cut it back with splicer scissors. You could use dikes if that's all you have. That will expose an inner sheath. Use wire strippers to cut back 1" and that will expose a pull string that you can slice the rest of the inner sheath with exposing your conductors. If your wire is older you may have three plain whites. Do not untwist them from their primary colors until your ready to splice them and do one at a time. Each white goes specifically with a primary color.


----------



## MisterCMK

Use a razor knife to strip the cable. You will need a couple of splice kits, some Scotchlok IDC connectors and a set of pliers. The Knipex scotchlok pliers work slick as snot. You may need to make two splices and add some cable in between. These are from a job that I did last fall. They had a tree removed and damaged a buried cable. The 3M splice kits have a gel that fills up the container.


----------



## Thayer

3m Splice model number is a 8981-07.

Tyco also makes a splice that is much easier to use:

http://www.tycoelectronics.com/cata...S=140363,140368,65142,125552,65141,140365&N=4


----------



## Toronto Sparky

B-Connectors + Baggy + Silicone ... Will last for years.. LOL


----------



## 480sparky

Stick a 6x6 PVC box in the ground. Drill some holes in the bottom with a unibit. Put the wires into it. Wire nut 'em together and pack the box full of 3M Scotchcoat. Then go home. :laughing:


----------



## cdnelectrician

MisterCMK said:


> Use a razor knife to strip the cable. You will need a couple of splice kits, some Scotchlok IDC connectors and a set of pliers. The Knipex scotchlok pliers work slick as snot. You may need to make two splices and add some cable in between. These are from a job that I did last fall. They had a tree removed and damaged a buried cable. The 3M splice kits have a gel that fills up the container.


Thats the one right there! AMP also makes a nice one, called a "click it" I believe.


----------



## Cmudr1

Here is a video showing how to use the AMP product and the product #. Click on the Certiseal Buried video. http://www.telecomosp.com/customers/US/Copper.htm


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> Stick a 6x6 PVC box in the ground. Drill some holes in the bottom with a unibit. Put the wires into it. Wire nut 'em together and pack the box full of 3M Scotchcoat. Then go home. :laughing:


No, you didn't get the procedure right. You have to pack the _wirenuts_ full of Scotchkote. :whistling2:


----------

